# In Memory of My Punky Monkey



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

It was a year ago today that Dad and I had to let you go my amazing Velcro boy, and there has not been a day since then that you have not been terribly, terribly missed. You were the best cat I ever had or could ever hope to have - you were my baby, the King of Blinky Eyes, a total lap cat, you were interested in everything we did and earned yourself the nickname of Inspector Gadget. In fact, you had so many nicknames I could use up a whole post just listing them. You were completely in tune with my emotions and would turn yourself inside out to make me feel better when I was upset. You never left my side when I was sick, except to use your box and grab a bite to eat. You were a wonderful, gentle big brother to your sister Penny and she loved you to the moon and back. Remember when she used to rub on you so hard she almost knocked you over? As soon as I would sit down anywhere, I had a lap full of you - a purring, head-butting, flopping over puddle of love. I am so sad today buddy, because after today I can't say "This time last year he was still with us" like I have been doing for a year now.

Your sister Penny misses you so much. She had a really hard time after we lost you, and just huddled on our bed wondering why her cuddle buddy wasn't there anymore. Dad and I could only comfort her so much, because she wasn't so much _our_ cat as she was _your_ cat. You were everything to her. She chose you the moment we carried her into the house in her carrier 8 years ago - we set the carrier down on the floor, you came over to check it out, and Penny rubbed on the bars and purred. You took a couple of days to come around, but you trusted us and if we accepted her, then you thought it was okay to accept her too. Then you loved her as much as she loved you, and the two of you would hang out all day, play and cuddle and love each other and us.

I wish you could have met your sister Mystique. She is a fluffy all black bundle of love who we mostly call 'Teeka', and I know you would have been as gentle with her as you always were with Penny. She is a real girly-girl and a definite klutz, and she struts around so comically. She has an amazingly deep and vibrant purr, and you would have loved her I know.

Your brother Sunny would have been the perfect wrestling buddy for you, and I'm so sorry you and he never got to go any rounds. He is an athlete who lopes around the house, a superb mouser (on the few occasions one has gotten in the house anyway), and a big orange boy who I call 'my butterscotch boy'. He has a great rumbly purr engine and is a gentle boy like you were - I think you two would have been great friends.

Punky, Dad and I love you so much buddy and miss you so much. Penny loves you too, and she has healed during this year a great deal. She accepts and, I think, enjoys Sunny and Mystique. She doesn't love them the way she loved you, but the bond she had with you would be hard to match in any case. We are passing on your legacy of love to Mystique and Sunny, and we will continue to love and rescue more furbabies in years to come. We couldn't do otherwise - you were all about love after all. Rest well, my baby boy, I am so glad you are able to run and play at the bridge now with no more pain and no more sickness. We will never forget you.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

The tears are flowing here, what a lovely tribute to your beautiful boy. Gentle hugs for today, it can be so hard.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

That was so very beautiful!!! I lost my Oliver just about a month ago, and it is so terribly hard. Somedays I think I am getting worse. He sounds just like your kitty! I love the nicknames!!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That was beautiful and very expressive. I could just picture him.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute to your baby boy.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

How touching and loving! I am sure Punky is smiling down on you today, sending loving purrs down to help you through this tough day.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Heather...
Indeed...A VERY moving tribute...
And like Speechie...
Tears here as well...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

You have put your tribute so beautifully. Hugs to you from Dubai


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a lovely tribute to your Punky - it sounds like he was a very special and sweet kitty.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a lovely tribute to a sweet boy. I'm sorry for your lost but I believe in the old adage, "it is better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all".


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I definitely agree Marcia - I feel so blessed and lucky that I got to love and be loved by such an amazing cat. 

Thanks so much everyone - I spent the day mostly in tears but also cuddling and loving up my furkids, so much so that they definitely were wondering what was going on lol. On Saturday also my husband and I made a big collage of Punky and used various scrapbooking cat stickers on the mat and letters at the top that said 'Our Boy'. We laughed and cried a lot making that, and I think it was therapeutic. I couldn't even look at pictures of him for the longest time, but now they comfort me.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

(Sniff, sniff while wiping away tears)

HUGS, Heather.

What a beautiful tribute and expression of ongoing communication with Punky. Thanks for sharing with us. 

They really are always with us, even when we continue to miss them. 2 years out, and I still miss both my Rhythm (RIP) and my Blues (RIP). 

Life has not been the same. It's different.


----------

